# New Duck Boat ideas...



## Jabberwock (Sep 16, 2011)

Have a older aluminum polar craft bass boat. 16' with a 50hp motor. 

Bought the boat to be an all round bass/spec/duck boat. In the process of setting it up, (here and there between deer hunts) and was just curious if anyone had any mods to the boat that a duck hunter just has to have. 

Not trying to steal any info.. just wanted some boat ideas on duck boat modifications to make the boat have some character. 

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Sep 16, 2011)

well depends on how you will use the boat. blind or just as a ride to a hole. but i def think that having a blind will be nice for when you need one. a place to sit and alot of open floor space to aloow free movement. PODS would lift that heavy 50 up so your not dragging bottem. the possibilities are limitless on what you can have on your boat to help presue waterfowl


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 16, 2011)

Ill be hunting out of the boat. we have plenty of open space for shooting. 

I was just wondering how an expert would set up his boat. Like palm frawns, seats, and if yall have a stationary light mounted to the front? 

Relatively new to duck hunting..


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 16, 2011)

Camo, HiJacker motor lift,Blind,Good depth finder,GPS is a good start. After that alot of time useing it.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes sir. Appreciate the help.

Any preferred method of laying down a camo pattern? I had a ganoe with a pawn frawn pattern but always see some awesome patterns. Never been a fan of fixed blinds because I like matching my environment. 

How much will a Hijack motor lift set me back?


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 16, 2011)

*2 batterys*

I always carry two batterys and you might want some lights on the front of the boat.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 16, 2011)

Appreciate it! I might have to post a picture of the before and after on Ol' Band Wagon!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Sep 16, 2011)

i made a light bar on my boat with 2 on top and two uner the bar. 2 battries for the lights and ectra. still planning on a winch for the front. i have a pop up homemade blind and a 7/12 foot gun box on one side to sit on. two pedistal seats on the opposite side for riding. But i also have a GD LT so i needed a seat for longer hauls. ordered some styx river stencils and camo'd it that way and it works pretty well. but i only use it to duck hunt out of it. Good luck!


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 16, 2011)

your lifts run around $800 thats installed. That would be the last thing I would worry about, They are great for real shallow water. A good push pole. Camo, Grass patterns to me are eazyer to hide. Blinds I like Grass mats they blend in with any type of cover. 2 batteries would be great. Light bar with spots for night running and real bright Hand Light 2 million candle power. All your Coast Guard Equipment. 1st aid kit. A vac seal bag with matches and fire starter. Vac sealed bag of dry clothes.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes sir I appreciate the help. Plenty of grass mats where I hunt. Good luck to you this year! Anymore tips are welcome here!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 17, 2011)

*2 anchors*

A couple of bow lines and some rope  cleats. I also use some old army ammo boxes to keep stuff dry. I also cover stuff up with some burlap to cover the motor and lights. I also have a boat hook that works around the docks and works well to pick up decoys. I wire my boat 12 gauge  stranded wire not solid  which is good for 20 amps, I also use  pvc conduit and I use regular house light switch with outside water proof electrical boxes. Sometimes if you are out in the middle of no where its hard to find a fancy switch. But if you are in po dunk no where you can find a switch at any local general store or hardware store. I always carry tie wraps ( zip ties in black) white zip ties will not stand up to oil water and sunlight. White are biodegradeable black is for use around oil and direct sun light. Carry some good electrical tape scotch 33 is the best.No cheap stuff. Gorila tape works well but will not insulate any electrial wire. Carry a bush knife. Just leave it in the boat. works good to brush up your boat and fire wood if you need it. Carry an extra plugs for your motor. Fire starter kilt ( I use  one of those fire logs wraped in plastic.  and a small tarp can provide cover in bad weather if you break down. Some caned food and water is always good to have and dont forget some caned dog food for fido.  Alert locate kit and a signal mirror. Strobe light and whistle on each pfd. A whistle can be heard allot further away than you can yell. Air horn is also good to have and extra flash lights ( Submersable if you can afford them) extra head light are good to have and a  compass in case your gps fails. VHF radios are a must on the coast . Bilge pump and sonething to bail the boat. I also have gun racks in my boat.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone have a preference on a base color for my boat? (before the stencils)


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 19, 2011)

Olive ,Rust-o-em camo Green.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks! That's what I was leaning towards!


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 19, 2011)

Is your boat going to come with a floor in it ? An alumi. floor makes a diff. in my boat


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 20, 2011)

Heres a camo job that took about fifteen mins per side.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 20, 2011)

*Your light bar looks great*

Everything else to . But that is one hardcore duck hunter.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome. How'd you do it? Looks like one stencil with a base color of tan?? Good lookin'


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 20, 2011)

Beab, yes it has an aluminum floor. with charcoal carpet. No problems with the carpet right? as long as it's dark?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope just little harder to clean if you get mud in it.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 20, 2011)

you might want a depth finder, and a trolling motor...they come in handy when needed


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have a boat similar to yours and the most I've done was put lights on the front but hopefully soon I will have Mr. Larry put a blind on it after I can build the funds back up from buying my dog.


----------



## Jabberwock (Sep 21, 2011)

10-4. I have a trolling motor. But it has a shiny chrome shaft! And I have a depth finder that is gonna work perfect!! 

I have another question.. lol If your blind is dead grass? What do you do when you're trying to blind up in stuff that's still green? 

Ducks seem to see the contrast?


----------



## jabb06 (Sep 21, 2011)

you guys have thought of everything ! i picked up some great ideas here for my boat


----------

